# Hulk Hogan Has Been Erased From The WWE Website...



## cc2012 (Jul 24, 2015)

*Hulk Hogan Has Been Erased From The WWE Website Amidst Unusual Racism Row.*






​
WWE wrestling star Hulk Hogan has been removed from the organisation’s official website, amid accusations of racism online.
A video of an interview with the Wrestle mania star from October 2012 has re-circulated, and shows him using the n-word while talking about his early career.

This has fuelled rumours on social media that Hogan has been sacked by WWE for his use of racist language.

World Wrestling Entertainment’s Hall of Fame was amended to remove Hogan and he has been left off a list of judges for the current Tough Enough competition series.

Wrestling correspondents were quick to spot the changes to the website.






http://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/world/hulk-hogan-has-been-erased-from-the-wwe-website-amidst-unusual-racism-row/ar-AAdqClt​


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## TBoneJack (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 15, 2015)

The Iron Sheik was right! He is a fucken JABRONI!


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 7, 2015)

WWE needs a stoner themed wrestler


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 12, 2015)

hogan has fallen almost as hard as cosby...


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 12, 2015)

I can't believe there's a thread about this.


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 12, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I can't believe there's a thread about this.


Come on. This is RIU. You can't be surprised.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 13, 2015)

LMMFAO


----------



## ODanksta (Dec 2, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I can't believe there's a thread about this.


I can't believe people watch this shit


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 2, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> I can't believe people watch this shit


i cant stand it.. ill watch some ufc or some shit though.. its bullshit 

i have a friend with a mentally...whatever is politically correct these days...brother thats 36yrs old. he sits at home and watches videos of all wrestling. i mean every single match of ol Hollywood hoe etc on dvd



when i hear about people watching wrestling i usually feel they have the same sort of....handicaps


----------

